# Stripe or motley pattern



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Can a creamsicle have a motley pattern?.

If so does the same apply as for corns, clear belly scales no checkering.

I have a creamsicle het butter it has clear belly scales.

Could I call this a creamsicle mot het butter.


thanks

slither61 :snake::snake:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

In all honesty mate you couldnt have a creamsicle het for butter as a creamsicle is a hybrid so you are wrongfully naming any hatchlings if you do so.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can a creamsicle have a motley pattern?.
> 
> ...


yeah creamsicles are produced with both motley and stripe patterns

any pics of your creamsicle?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Greenphase said:


> In all honesty mate you couldnt have a creamsicle het for butter as a creamsicle is a hybrid so you are wrongfully naming any hatchlings if you do so.


It would be het butter creamsicles:no1:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> It would be het butter creamsicles:no1:


.....buttercream


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> .....buttercream


yeah or that:lol2: either/either:lol2: its the whole plasma vs bloodred/lavender thing:lol2:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Pictures for captaincaveman*

Hi all,

some pictures of creamsicle you asked fro captaincaveman.



















hope these pictures help.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can a creamsicle have a motley pattern?.
> 
> ...


----------



## bullorrties (May 10, 2007)

thanks a nice looking snake, 

looks alot like my amel mot in colour: victory:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

That is a nice looking snake, no idea what you would call it though?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> some pictures of creamsicle you asked fro captaincaveman.
> 
> ...


 
yup, theres no doubt on the motley pattern there, definetely motley dude, and pretty too:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

very nice, joe from huddersfield was producing a lot of those over the last year or two, and they all look awesome


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

:mf_dribble: very nice indeeeed!!!


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

sorry about spelling got boa wrapped round arm.

Thanks for the comments so would it be a:

motley het butter creamsicle

or what would you say it is? I got the snake from Dave Cook

thanks

slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

slither61 said:


> Thanks for the comments so would it be a:
> 
> motley het butter creamsicle
> 
> or what would you say it is? slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


 
In my opinion it has good enough markings to be called a hurricane motley so it would have the grand title of....
Hurricane motley creamsicle het buttercream........... & good luck with it, it's a cracker.......: victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

bribrian said:


> In my opinion it has good enough markings to be called a hurricane motley so it would have the grand title of....
> Hurricane motley creamsicle het buttercream........... & good luck with it, it's a cracker.......: victory:


 
yeah i thought that but wasn't sure if it was the pic or not:lol2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

quote=slither61;575028]Hi all,

Can a creamsicle have a motley pattern?.

If so does the same apply as for corns, clear belly scales no checkering.

I have a creamsicle het butter it has clear belly scales.

Could I call this a creamsicle mot het butter.

Hi all,

Greenphase where above does it say I am going to be selling young snakes named wrong.
If you read my post I am asking what you would call them, 

slither61 :snake::snake::snake:[/quote]


Sorry if you took my quote the wrong way mate but in your first post you said you had a creamsicle het butter.I was just stating that a creamsicle is a hybrid so it could not be het for butter as this is a corn snake morph.It would have to be a buttercream and yes i do agree with what everyone else has said you have a creamsicle motley het buttercream


----------

